# Logo Design



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a logo already but it was done from somebody from ebay(dont laugh well ok go ahead ) anyways i want to try and get another one but not sure were to look. i was thinking of putting this in the classified but wanted to see if anyone had any recomendations. im not sure what i can expect to pay. does a high price mean a good design ?? really lost right now theres so manny place's


----------



## sMecKs (Feb 27, 2008)

Mind posting the ebay one? =o


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

here it is


----------



## sMecKs (Feb 27, 2008)

Not bad, how much did you end up paying for that one?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

it was like $20


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Manny, you should check out designoutpost.com , I am thinking of trying there myself. You post a price you want to pay and a bunch of different designers work on a logo and you can pick which one you like. Its kinda cool because it gives you alot of different styles from different designers to choose from.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Check out Elance - Outsourcing to freelance programmers, web & logo designers, copywriters, illustrators and consultants | Elance, someone on another forum recommended them.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks i will check these out in the morning


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen great rates on craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

More money doesn't always mean better work, but expect to pay at least hundreds for a well thought out, well designed logo.

I own a design firm (that is getting into the clothing business), and we charge a minimum of $4,000 for a logo. More, if the business is established and the logo will be used in more than a local level.

Do you need a $4,000 logo...heck no. But don't short change yourself. Your logo is the representation of your company - it reflects the quality of your products, how dependable you are and even how long you have been in business (even notice how a great looking identity gives the impression of an established, successful business?).

Elance (recomended by others) is probably a good start, but check out everyone's portfolio rather than just going for the cheapest bid.

R.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

what's wrong with the logo you got on ebay? 
These guys have killer logos...
Affordable & Professional Company & Business Logo Design, 3D Logos & Web Page Templates, Stationery & Website Design - Pixellogo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I recently did a logo contest at 99designs » Leading Designer Marketplace for Logo Designs and Moreâ€¦ and I was very impressed with the quality of design submitted.

So impressed that I went back and did a website layout contest there as well. 

It's sort of like designoutpost.com (you set the prize amount and designers submit logos as entries into your contest)

If you run the contest fairly and set a decent prize ($20 won't get you too many places for freelance design work) you can get a great design done. Most design contest places will expect $200+ for a logo.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Catbox said:


> what's wrong with the logo you got on ebay?
> These guys have killer logos...
> Affordable & Professional Company & Business Logo Design, 3D Logos & Web Page Templates, Stationery & Website Design - Pixellogo


I accually like my logo but it was my first one and i think that anyone starting there own buisness up gets excited when they see anything with there name on it so i was thinking of haveing another one done. one were i get to see some different ones to choose from than make any changes from there i have been looking all day and have found some good places thanks to some of you suggestion.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I really like the logo you have. I think it would look great on a shirt too. .... JB


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I really like the logo you have. I think it would look great on a shirt too. .... JB


 
Thanks i acualy put it on a couple t-shirts but i was only able to apply it with inkjet transfer paper. and not use vinyl i did not get it in vector form and the shadow around the writing is killing me maybe i might try to contact the guy who did it and see if he can give it in a vector format.


----------



## b1aze5 (Mar 28, 2008)

with logo design request... your art provider should have provided you with the
colored and the bw work with raster and vector if possible... the colored is for 
print ads and website and bw for fax and other single color need....


----------

